# Marbles



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Here's some pics of my cat Marbles and there are other pics of his friends too. Most of them were taken when he was a little kitten... I went cam crazy. Wanted to take as much as I could before he got big. hee.

Enjoy~ :wink: 

Hey Guys... I've transfered my pics to another server, so u don't have to sign up to view my albums.

http://community.webshots.com/user/liciewishy


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

He's cute! I go cam crazy too. I can't help it.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Yello...

I'm still trying to figure out how everyone can view my albums without registering...... will fix it soon!

Thanks for viewing~


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Cute kitties! I'm the same. I love taking pictures of my babies.


----------

